# Rashard Griffith



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would like to get everyones take on Griffith and his play in the summer league. You can't be pleased with his play. Not one bit. IMO, he won't make the team. So, therein lies the need for orlando to make a deal or two to get a forward and a centert. Somewhere. Your thoughts? Agree? Disagree?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Griffith is doing horrible in the summer league. But Olumide Oyedeji is a center/foward who is doing well. I think we'll sign him.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe we had hope for Hunter or Griffith. Rashard is a nice human being but he wasn't a star in Europe. Hunter has never provided consisitent effort in his life. Teams in the East , while still not very good, are improved vs last year. If we don't get some legitimate low post strength I doubt we will be able to match last year's record


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Griffith was actually pretty successful over in Europe. The guys at DimeMag.com said after the draft to bet on Griffith being a top 6-8 center in the league next year.

I'm hoping that his disappointing play so far is only because he is out of shape.

I think Orlando should definitely sign Oyedeji... maybe him and Humphrey can do a good job at PF.

Now at center.. Orlando is screwed..


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Shaq! :upset:


----------

